# Question about track voltage using NCE PowerCab



## HO Modeler (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

I'm relatively new to model railroading and very new to DCC. I recently bought an NCE PowerCab system and one of Bowser's second release SD40s. Out of curiosity, I hooked up a multimeter to test my track voltage. It's sitting at just under 18 volts, which seems high to me based on what I've read. It drops to a little over 17 volts with a sound locomotive running.

The adapter for the PowerCab says output is 13.8V, so I was expecting track voltage to be in that range or lower.

I've been trying to find information on track voltage, but it's all very confusing for a new person like me. 

Is 18V normal for HO or should I be worried? In other words, will 18V damage my locomotives.

Is there an easy way to adjust track voltage? I read the PowerCab manual, but I couldn't seem to find anything.

Thanks for any help you can give me!

Nick


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

It will not damage your locomotives. 

Voltages measured loaded and unloaded are not always the same when the power supply is unregulated. Trains do not require a regulated supply to safely operate without damage.

Your loco's are fine.


----------



## NightWing43 (Mar 7, 2018)

https://ncedcc.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/207991626-Powercab-Track-Voltage


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Most DCC controllers will power the track with around
14 volts modified AC.

You should read your track voltage when there is
a load, such as a loco, on it. Do so and you likely
will see the lower voltage.

There is no voltage adjustment for DCC controllers.
It should always be the same. Loco speed is controlled
by the loco decoder interprerting digital signals from the DCC
controller.

Don


----------



## HO Modeler (Apr 16, 2018)

Thanks, I appreciate the help!


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

HO Modeler said:


> Thanks, I appreciate the help!


so if the adapter says 13.8 V (DC) why is he measuring 17V ( loaded AC?) on the track?


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

gregc said:


> so if the adapter says 13.8 V (DC) why is he measuring 17V ( loaded AC?) on the track?


That's an excellent question, and I would ask another...is the base unit set to the correct scale?

Even so, there's no need to panic; I once happened to take out my multimeter and check voltage to the rails at a spot where a locomotive was stopping and starting to see if voltage was intermittent...a weak solder of broken feeder. I was aghast to find the meter telling me my track voltage was near 19 volts!!!! I glanced down at the face of my DB150 base unit and found the scale selector toggle to be flicked to O scale. Yikes! I simply corrected the fault and went on uneventfully, no troubles with any of my decoders then or since. It's the amperage that will kill your decoders, not the voltage.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

gregc said:


> so if the adapter says 13.8 V (DC) why is he measuring 17V ( loaded AC?) on the track?


is it because of the type of meter?

the voltage from my PowerCab wall wart supply measures 13.8VDC. My measured track voltage is less than 13VAC w/o a loco running


----------



## HO Modeler (Apr 16, 2018)

Hopefully this works. I was trying to reply earlier, but it doesn't seem to have come through.

It turns out that it was the meter... I didn't think of it since the meter is brand new. It was cheap though, so I guess you get what you pay for. I tested it on a wall socket and got 160V :laugh: I borrowed another one, and I'm now getting 120V on the wall and 12.4V on the track - much better! I probably should have started with that. 

I do appreciate the help... even if it was just the meter, it's helpful to understand more about how track voltage works in DCC.

On a side note:

I don't see an option in the Power Cab manual to change the scale, but I was wondering about that actually. 

I know people use Power Cabs for N scale (and maybe O has well?). Is the setup the same as it is for HO, or is there a scale setting, a different power supply, or something else that's different? It might be helpful to know if I ever decide to try out N scale

Thanks again!


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

HO Modeler said:


> I know people use Power Cabs for N scale (and maybe O has well?). Is the setup the same as it is for HO, or is there a scale setting, a different power supply, or something else that's different?


it doesn't look like the NMRA, S-9, has separate track voltage recommendations for different scales. They are a bit higher for DCC.


----------

